# B14 head unit harness needed?



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Alright, I've never installed any audio equipment, but my friend gave me his panasonic cd-receiver HU since he sold the car he had it in. I know how to take the factory HU out, but I've read that a harness is recommended to install the new HU. What's the harness called? Is it all I'll need, or do I also have to get something else to attach the antenna. Help guys...I know it's an easy one for you audio heads...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Just go to a store that sells car stereos (a reputable one) and just ask for a nissan car stereo wiring harness 95 and up . They are many brands make sure it has the color code of the wires if not just ask .


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I got mine at Radio Shack...

Only a dollar more than Parts Express online.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

oops!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Radioshack sounds good...so I don't need an antenna adapter thing?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you don't need one on a B14, an antenna extension always makes it easier, BB sells a nice harness for 15.99, i've got a box i keep a lot of extra harnesses in, for some reason though, i have no nissan harnesses


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

So I only need the stereo wiring harness for '95 and up nissans. Cool, now I just gotta figure it how to attach the harness wires to the wires coming from the head unit. I've seen that "butt connectors" are used to attach the two together. Are these hard to use? Will I need any crimping tools to make the connections between the wires?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i do this for a living so i have 800 dollars worth of tools centered around car audio, i'd say get a pair of klien style crimpers and back of crimp caps, that's what i use and my kliens are useful everywhere.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The crimpers are used for the red "butt connectors," right?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Can I just use one of those tools they sell at radioshack(the one that looks like pliers but has little numbers and strips wires too)?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes that is a crimper and wire stripper.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool...thanks for the help guys Hopefully the install goes as smoothly as this thread


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good luck on the install - it's not too hard. I've done four or five headunits for people and I have yet to have one not work on me. I'm a ditz when it comes to electronics too, so I'm sure you'll have no trouble.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh I forgot something if you are using your factory speakers front and rear the harness comes in 2 pieces the first has ten wires with the power wires and front speakers and then there will be a six wire harness for the rear speakers. 
Double check each connection make sure none of the wires are loose the last thing you need is the power wire to come off while driving. 
To speed up the install hook up the harnesses to the head unit before you take out the old unit, this should take about fifteen minutes then all you have to do is take out the factory unit unplug the 2 harnesses plug in the new unit and you are done. Check to make sure its working , then you can disconnect and mount it in the brackets. 
Oh the unit wont power up until the antenna wire is plugged in as well as the harnesses.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

good looking out...I'll make sure to do that(probably tuesday or so).


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys...I got the metra harness at best buy, and the rest of the supplies at radioshack. Man, I sound like a commercial, but yeah, the install went as smooth as could be. Thanks again


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Glad to know it went well plus nothing feels better than when you do it yourself .


----------

